# Job Box Smoker- Could use a little help



## catnts (Jul 29, 2015)

Hi All-

My reverse flow drum smoker is on it's last leg. Mother nature has had her way and the lower drum(fire box) is rusting out.

I bought a Job Site tool box that I'd like to convert into a vertical smoker with a firebox below.

I have been running the reverse flow method for several years now and was wondering what I ned to know about having the heat source directly below the smoker box.

Should I have the flu going directly into the bottom of the smoker box? Will I risk having temps get to hot? Should I have a damper between the fire box and the smoker box?

Thanks


----------

